# Dish announces $5 Heartland Package w/Rural TV



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Press release from here: http://press.dishnetwork.com/press-...ica-with-family-friendly--nasdaq-dish-0851701

DISH Courts Heart of America With Family-Friendly TV

Heartland Package Includes GMC, Hallmark, PixL, RFDTV and RURAL TV

ENGLEWOOD, CO -- (MARKET WIRE) -- 02/14/12 -- DISH Network L.L.C. (NASDAQ: DISH) announced today the availability of the Heartland Package, a specialty programming package the entire family will enjoy that includes movies, classic TV series, inspirational concert specials, rural lifestyle content and more. The new package features Hallmark Channel, Hallmark Movie Channel, GMC TV, PixL, RFD-TV and, starting later this week, RURAL TV.

DISH customers looking for a wider selection of family entertainment can add the Heartland Package to their existing subscription for $5 a month.

"Just in time for Valentine's Day, DISH delivers a programming package that courts the heart of America with family-friendly entertainment," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming at DISH. "Parents want to be involved and watch TV with their children, and the Heartland Package brings the whole family together around this combination of family-focused networks. In addition, DISH provides advanced parental control technologies that equip parents to choose the content their children can access."

The networks within the package line-up are available on the following channels:

Hallmark Channel, channel 185
Hallmark Channel offers viewers a way to celebrate life's moments, creating powerful connections with programming meant to make the most out of every season and every day.

Hallmark Movie Channel, channel 187 
Positive, meaningful, original and always entertaining, Hallmark Movie Channel is a trusted family friendly network devoted to quality story telling.

GMC TV, channel 188
GMC TV is America's favorite television channel for uplifting music and family entertainment. The Parents Television Council™ awarded its Entertainment Seal of Approval™ to GMC for being an authentic family-friendly cable network. GMC can be seen in more than 51 million homes on various cable systems around the country.

PixL, channel 388
PixL is the first true family-safe 24/7 premium movie channel premiering original movies, miniseries and series that inspire, amuse and touch the heart -- featuring the biggest stars from film and television in the world today -- with absolutely no commercial interruptions.

RFD-TV, channel 231
RFD-TV is dedicated to serving rural America with a 24-hour schedule of well-balanced, high quality, original and family-oriented programs that cover the rural way of life, including agriculture, equine, music and entertainment.

RURAL TV, channel 232
RURAL TV is a new rural business and lifestyle channel, featuring live news with daily market coverage, focusing on business and policy issues of rural America. Following the successful format of RFD-TV, RURAL TV will include programming on equine, music and entertainment but the foundation for

RURAL TV's daily program schedule will focus on the business of rural America and will include international programming.

For more information about the new Heartland Package and other DISH packages, please visit http://www.dish.com/entertainment/channels/#a-la-carte.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I suppose that confirms RuralTV's pending move ... and availability.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't have any immediate plans to subscribe to this package, but it's good to see DISH offering so many different options rather than putting almost every channel in one main package that everyone has to buy.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

This allows someone really watching their budget to get a very low package, even as low as $15 and add this for only $5. And any channel in the Heartland package in HD will be in HD even in that lowest package.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The PR doesn't mention HD. This looks more like an a la carte genre mini-pack than a premium package which would include HD.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> The PR doesn't mention HD. This looks more like an a la carte genre mini-pack than a premium package which would include HD.


Four of the channels are already offered in HD so I expect if you have an HD subscription you would get them in HD.


----------



## dbspr (May 17, 2008)

The missing old Action Pack, will be the perfect combination.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll keep my $5. I don't watch Hallmark and the rest of those channels.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

BobaBird said:


> The PR doesn't mention HD. This looks more like an a la carte genre mini-pack than a premium package which would include HD.


even if you have something like the Welcome PAck which only has your locals in HD if you add alacarte programming like this the channels WILL be in HD if available (and you have the right dish)

Folks have added Outdoor Sports to the WP and got the stations in HD


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

The Hallmark channel is ridiculous in the way it over-edits shows. They edited out the butt of "pork butt" in an episode of Frasier. And it wasn't a euphemism for anything. They were actually talking about meat. These shows were good enough for prime-time network television, but need to be edited for a cable channel. Like I said, ridiculous.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is a lot of crap on prime time TV. Hallmark simply sets for themselves a higher standard.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

FTA Michael said:


> Press release from here: http://press.dishnetwork.com/press-...ica-with-family-friendly--nasdaq-dish-0851701
> 
> DISH Courts Heart of America With Family-Friendly TV
> 
> ...


Will Hallmark and HMC be viewable on AT 250 or will be private?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jeffdb27 said:


> The Hallmark channel is ridiculous in the way it over-edits shows. They edited out the butt of "pork butt" in an episode of Frasier. And it wasn't a euphemism for anything. They were actually talking about meat. These shows were good enough for prime-time network television, but need to be edited for a cable channel. Like I said, ridiculous.


I agree..


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I have AT 250 HD and Rural TV is SD only while RFD is HD.


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

hopefully rural tv stays in the clear also


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jeffdb27 said:


> The Hallmark channel is ridiculous in the way it over-edits shows. They edited out the butt of "pork butt" in an episode of Frasier. And it wasn't a euphemism for anything. They were actually talking about meat. These shows were good enough for prime-time network television, but need to be edited for a cable channel. Like I said, ridiculous.


I agree!


----------

